# Hunting?



## skiNEwhere (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone go hunting? I went hunting, once, but with my Uncle who believed in hunting "Au naturale", so no whistles, scents, deerstands or anything of that such. So, needless to say, I only saw one deer, for a second and didn't catch any, even though I was in an area with a lot of droppings and bedding areas.


----------



## ski stef (Nov 17, 2012)

I was thinking about taking my hunter safety course this year. Not particularly because I want to hunt but because my boyfriend does and there are different rifles and such in the house that I have no idea how to use properly.  Although, I wouldn't mind going out for a hunt when he does one time.  I don't know if a)i'd be able to stay quiet for x amount of hours in the woods b)be able to walk x amount of miles in the woods and lastly c) actually be able to pull a trigger if i happened to have a deer/elk/whatever else is hunted in a good shot


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup! Hunter here. I've been doing it with my father since I was 12 (28 now). We are able to hunt right out our back door, so that makes it even more fun as its woods that I spend time in year round (Dirtbikes). To me, its more family time than it is the "hunt to get something" because out of those 16 years, I've only got 1 deer! In Mass, I do all 3 seasons (Bow, Shotgun and Muzzleloader). Makes for a long Hunting Season, but its nice having the variety of the seasons. 

After Deer season, we go after the coyotes. They just got my cats 2 months ago...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I'm not a hunter.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 19, 2012)

Hunted since I was 13.


----------



## Terry (Nov 20, 2012)

Been hunting since I was 10. 52 now. Started out hunting with my father and older brother. My father gave it up a few years ago but my brother and I still hunt together every year.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 10, 2012)

Would like to, one of these years!  Love to shoot just haven't taken it to the next level so to say.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine this year!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 13, 2012)

Avid hunter.  Mostly cougar.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 13, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> I don't know if a)i'd be able to stay quiet for x amount of hours



You could practice on the couch during a football game ...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheese said:


> You could practice on the couch during a football game ...



Seeing as she's in Broncos country I think that would be very hard to keep quiet


----------



## gottabelight (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been a few times, some family and friends are really big hunters. Some of my favorite gear that I use for all outdoor activities is a brand these guys showed me called Kuiu. I use their stuff for skiing, hiking, backpacking, biking. Basically if I am doing something outdoors, I am wearing it. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 10, 2013)

Have thought about it more than a few times, mainly for coyotes.  Can hear them in areas...and know how much a predator they are of young deer and moose.   $$$ for coyotes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Have thought about it more than a few times, mainly for coyotes.  Can hear them in areas...and know how much a predator they are of young deer and moose.   $$$ for coyotes.



Was driving though what I think was Fletcher, VT a few months ago and saw a huge coyotee swinging from a tree in a front yard.  

They've made a comeback in New Jersey too.  They were extinct here up until the 1980s, but I saw one in the late 90s, and it's getting more an more common people here are seeing them.


----------



## DonnaWalken (May 20, 2013)

haven't tried... since I was a kid my father don't want to go with them to hunt they always say it's not safe even though am old now...


----------



## marcski (May 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Was driving though what I think was Fletcher, VT a few months ago and saw a huge coyotee swinging from a tree in a front yard.
> 
> They've made a comeback in New Jersey too.  They were extinct here up until the 1980s, but I saw one in the late 90s, and it's getting more an more common people here are seeing them.



Coyotes are all over here in the local woods in Westchester.  We had one kill a deer about 100 yards from my front door a month ago.


----------



## mlctvt (May 20, 2013)

My mother in law has an 80 acre farm in souothern CT. She used to raise sheep but after losing so many to coyotes they've given up. 

You'd think that the lambs would be ones killed but it usually was the mother who died defending her young. 

My father in law used to keep a rifle next to the window overlooking the field where the sheep were. He took several long range shots at a few coyotes but never got one. 

There are no outdoor cats in this area any more. Coyotes and fisher cats took care of them.


----------



## bigbog (May 20, 2013)

Hey fwiw...if anyone ever thinks about picking up a pellet gun(squirrels...etc)...FORGET IT!..lol.  Man my $50+ toy is a $50+ waste of $$.  Should've saved the slip & returned it.  
Gonna pick up a squirrel trap tomorrow....
Coyotes take deer and moose calves bigtime.   Saw one in the middle of our road ~100yds off from VFW Pkway(W.Roxbury, MA) ~midnight several nights back in mid 90s.  Of course there was some reserve just off an ajoining pkwy... ~1mi away...plenty of deer used to hangout...sooo.


----------



## mlctvt (May 20, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Hey fwiw...if anyone ever thinks about picking up a pellet gun(squirrels...etc)...FORGET IT!..lol.  Man my $50+ toy is a $50+ waste of $$.  Should've saved the slip & returned it.
> Gonna pick up a squirrel trap tomorrow....



Try a Sheridan pump, works great on squirrels. Just an FYI though you'll never get rid of them.  I took out 26 a few years ago and they kept coming. My father in law killed over 50 around his house and he's still overrun. The neighbors will just move in. 

They breed year round , I've read that they are the only animlas besides humans that do. :smile:


Edit- Wow I just checked the current price of a Sheridan Blue Streak, it's around $200 now. Crosman bought out Sheridan. 
I've had mine for over 30 years I think it was about $50 back then. It's a quality USA made piece though.  I doubt they are still US made now.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2013)

Nothing against hunting but I think I'd have a hard time shooting a big animal like a deer or something. 

My neighbors are HUGE hunters. They travel yearly to Africa and go on these safaris. I think their living room alone has like 70 animal heads on the wall. 

They are very good about it though. Apparently when they hunt the villages in the area in Africa literally use every single part of the animals they hunt. Food, clothing, even bones are used for stuff.


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is the 5x5 elk I shot a few weeks ago here in Summit County. It took a few days to get the whole thing packaged and in the freezer. Just this weekend I finished the the final steps by grinding up 50lbs of the scraps into burger, hot Italian sausage and summer sausage (with some much appreciated help from Ski Stef). It was a #$&*load of work but so worth it...the elk meat is so delicious.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2013)

wow! That's a big animal. Nice job.


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2013)

That thing is enormous.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> That thing is enormous.



 that's what she said.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbog (Nov 25, 2013)

Lots of nice meat there vdk...lots of big buck this season up in Maine.  Herd has rebounded.


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks guys



bigbog said:


> Lots of nice meat there vdk...lots of big buck this season up in Maine.  Herd has rebounded.



that's good to hear, hopefully the trend continues


----------



## darent (May 27, 2014)

vdk03 said:


> View attachment 9607
> View attachment 9608
> This is the 5x5 elk I shot a few weeks ago here in Summit County. It took a few days to get the whole thing packaged and in the freezer. Just this weekend I finished the the final steps by grinding up 50lbs of the scraps into burger, hot Italian sausage and summer sausage (with some much appreciated help from Ski Stef). It was a #$&*load of work but so worth it...the elk meat is so delicious.


nice VDK03, you'll be allset for the year!!


----------



## dlague (May 28, 2014)

I hunt here for Elk!  I read the menu and pick what I want.  And yes it is good!

Derby Cow palace

They have an Elk farm!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm going to give hunting a whirl this season.   Deer here in nw New Jersey are like mosquitoes, we need more hunters.  I've shot various firearms my entire life, and skinning looks easy, the only bit I'm apprehensive about is the field dressing as it looks somewhat complicated for a first-timer unless you've been shown how and I'm worried about spoiling the meat (which is my #1 motivation for hunting, the tasty, tasty venison).


----------



## darent (Oct 13, 2014)

if you ask around at the local markets you may find that the local butcher will, for a price, butcher and package up your deer. all you have to do is field dress .


----------



## vdk03 (Oct 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm going to give hunting a whirl this season.   Deer here in nw New Jersey are like mosquitoes, we need more hunters.  I've shot various firearms my entire life, and skinning looks easy, the only bit I'm apprehensive about is the field dressing as it looks somewhat complicated for a first-timer unless you've been shown how and I'm worried about spoiling the meat (which is my #1 motivation for hunting, the tasty, tasty venison).



The best way to learn is to do it with an experienced friend there talking you through it. If that is not possible I'd recommend watching a few YouTube videos on how it's done. Just don't pop the bladder or the stomach and you will be fine. Good luck this season and be safe!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 14, 2014)

darent said:


> if you ask around at the local markets *you may find that the local butcher will, for a price, butcher and package up your deer.* all you have to do is field dress .



That part I've got covered.  Neighbor has a professional set-up in his basement with stainless steel tables, butchers paper, knives, even date stamps for the packaging.  Helped him cut up 3 or 4 deer last season.



vdk03 said:


> The best way to learn is to do it with an experienced friend there talking you through it. If that is not possible *I'd recommend watching a few YouTube videos on how it's done.* Just don't pop the bladder or the stomach and you will be fine. Good luck this season and be safe!



I'm going to go that route.  I have a feeling a lot of it is probably done by "feeling" that can only be learned by actual experience.  I guess I'll just go very gingerly the first time.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 15, 2014)

Definitely do it...venison = good meals...and sounds like your area's herd needs culling.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not a hunter, I blame my Mom, when my parents first got married my Dad went hunting rabbits, he brought a couple rabbits home thinking his bride would cook them, nope, sat in the freezer until they were tossed, no more hunting for Dad. He used to take my younger Sister and I out plunking with his semi auto Ithaca 22. I did go shoot skeet with him once before he retired. I do love venison jerky, and it makes great spiedies too...thanks Mom.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't...but I wouldn't have 2nd thoughts about hunting coyotes.  But very rarely will they be out during day and there are more useful & enjoyable things to do than spend my nights with thermal gear or lighting, sitting around...waiting for coyotes, although the $$$ for them is decent, I think.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Definitely do it...venison = good meals...and *sounds like your area's herd needs culling*.



It's worse than that.  They're EVERYWHERE.  When I turn off the highway, it's 4.5 miles to my place.  I'd say I AVERAGE seeing 15 deer per night in just that 4.5 mile stretch, and commonly see > 20.    And deer/vehicle accidents are common. 

 The state biologists have done everything they can to encourage hunting here and increase bag limits etc... we even have "earn a buck", where you have to shoot a doe first in bow season before you take a buck, and they made crossbow hunting legal 5 years ago to make it even easier.  In terms of coyote, those are starting to be a real problem here in Jersey too, which, I suspect is due to nature trying to balance the predator/prey ratio.  Saw one just the other night, and the little girl across the street's cat went missing last month.  I think I know where it went.......


----------



## Matt Miller (Dec 11, 2018)

yes! used to go with my grandfather. Have been going since.


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2018)

So I have not hunted in a long time.  But my wife set up a hunter safety training for my son and I.  I have been researching bows for bow hunting and looking to get a 30-06 for rifle season.  Elk hunting is big here in CO.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2018)

dlague said:


> So I have not hunted in a long time.  But my wife set up a hunter safety training for my son and I.  I have been researching bows for bow hunting and looking to get a 30-06 for rifle season.  Elk hunting is big here in CO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



Bow hunting takes a lot of commitment. You have to practice alot so you become proficient enough to lower your chances of wonding the animal vs quick kill. I hunted bow for whitetail deer in Pa. for 10yrs and managed 5 . Their reaction to hearing the bow string sound is amazingly quick. Where they were a second earlier can be measured in feet! 

Getting out in the woods to find the best spots takes time also. I eventually gave it up as it ate into my other hobby. But being out in the quiet woods was great. Archery season In Pa. tends to be warmer . I’ve been pretty close to a Bull Elk
In Banff during ski season (Non Rut)...The’re  freaking huge! 50’ from an elk with only a bow during rut....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 1, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Bow hunting takes a lot of commitment. *You have to practice alot so you become proficient enough to lower your chances of wonding the animal *vs quick kill.



Crossbow if that's your concern (and it is for me).  

I harbor absolutely zero ill-will against people who want to hunt with a longbow (if they're good) or a compound bow, but I personally refuse to risk it and use a crossbow to minimize all potential risk of wounding/losing a deer.  

You still need to "practice" of course, even with a crossbow, but the accuracy is insane. They make crossbows today that are as accurate as firearms at 20 to 40 yards.  I have an Excalibur Matrix that from bench rest will repeatedly put an arrow into a golf ball sized area, which still amazes me.  Even at longer ranges I likely wouldn't shoot at, I'd say the area is baseball sized, which is still the kill-zone.


----------



## dlague (Jan 1, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Crossbow if that's your concern (and it is for me).
> 
> I harbor absolutely zero ill-will against people who want to hunt with a longbow (if they're good) or a compound bow, but I personally refuse to risk it and use a crossbow to minimize all potential risk of wounding/losing a deer.
> 
> You still need to "practice" of course, even with a crossbow, but the accuracy is insane. They make crossbows today that are as accurate as firearms at 20 to 40 yards.  I have an Excalibur Matrix that from bench rest will repeatedly put an arrow into a golf ball sized area, which still amazes me.  Even at longer ranges I likely wouldn't shoot at, I'd say the area is baseball sized, which is still the kill-zone.


Well with a compound bow I shoot in a 3-4 inch grouping at 25 yards.  I will never shoot anything that is beyond 30ish yards.  Getting that close is not easy.  But some if my friends a good elk callers and they have taken elk by bow before.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 1, 2019)

dlague said:


> Well with a compound bow I shoot in a 3-4 inch grouping at 25 yards.  I will never shoot anything that is beyond 30ish yards.  Getting that close is not easy.  But some if my friends a good elk callers and they have taken elk by bow before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



Good strategy ....watch out for those small saplings and twigs . It's easy to get tunnel vision when the big one shows up. 
 I though for sure I had a great shot on the biggest Buck I've seen, he ran off without a scratch LOL .I  looked  back to see my arrow in a 1" wide sapling


----------

